

 More Twitter Fueled Social TV Coming to the Big Screen - frederikfleck
http://www.appmarket.tv/news/160-breaking-news/714-more-twitter-fueled-social-tv-coming-to-the-big-screen.html

======
frederikfleck
Crowdsourced programing a new trend in TV? I am wondering how they can
integrate Twitter and other social network input even closer. What are your
thoughts?

